# Winter fly?



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

I was thinking of fly fishing in the winter, and what flies to use during the cold days. I was wondering what your favorite winter flies are for fishing Utah stream/rivers?? My personal favorite is a Glo Bug, and lately I've been trying really small ones like size 18-20... they've been very productive.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Midges work well, as do sow bugs.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with Martymcfly on this.
I like to use a 2 fly, tandom set up.
The first fly is usually a small leach pattern or something like a Pheasant Tail Nymph.
Then I tie on a size 18 bead head Zebra Midge, Sow Bug or a Copper John. They will be 12" to 18" apart.
I use the smallest split shot that I can and still get the nymphs to the bottom. The sinker is about 12" above the first fly.
I fish with a strike indicator because the bite can be very light.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

I like midges too, its always fun catching fish off the top when migdes are out. Grandpa D, I'm with you too though, I typically have a glo bug or a sow bu trailing off a weighted nymph, and its worked very well for me. I'll have to try a zebra midge again, I remember the last time I used a zebra midge I caught a hog rainbow out of this little stream. I dont know why I dont use them more....


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I also like a glo bug followed by a small pheasant tail or prince nymph. Sometimes I'll use a san juan worm as the first fly. In the deeper pools I like to slowly strip a small bugger, usually in brown.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

My most productive flies in the winter are midges, small midges. They're easy to tie also. Size 22-26, a couple turns of thread and a couple wraps of hackle. Favorite colors are black, zebra, brown, and white. Nothing like seeing a bunch of rising fish on the morning of a cold winter day.

I also have decent luck with streamers but I haven't learned to tie those yet. Stay safe out there!


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

doody said:


> I also have decent luck with streamers but I haven't learned to tie those yet. Stay safe out there!


Doody- streamers are pretty easy to tie, I like them because they are big and easy to work with. The trick is just getting the right proportions down  but a simple wooly bugger or wooly worm are good ones to start with. Winter is the best time to practice too!


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

My go to is a #22 - #28 Snow Fly and a #22 WD40 or Zebra in various colors however, gray is my favorite, but #30 has caught a bunch


----------



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

madonafly said:


> My go to is a #22 - #28 Snow Fly and a #22 WD40 or Zebra in various colors however, gray is my favorite, but #30 has caught a bunch


Can you clarify the Snow Fly pattern please? I'm confused because of the use of the words "snow fly"; I've always called those little black stone flies (or what I think are stone flies) that crawl on the snow as "snow flies", but I've talked to others that say that it's referring to midges. To me a midge looks more like a small mosquito.
When I do see what I call a snow fly I just tie on a midge pattern, but maybe I'm missing out on some better fishing.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

It is the small black Midges. But I use snow shoe bunny for the wings. Others I just tie with tail but a softhackle sort of collar.


----------

